# Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. August 2012)

*Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze


----------



## XmuhX (3. August 2012)

*Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Neben den skurrilen Möglichkeiten kenne ich noch eine...PC einfach auslassen und raus an die Luft gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Ein echter Nörd geht nicht an die Luft! 

Oder so: http://i.imgur.com/tfih8.jpg?1

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Original-80 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Neben den skurrilen Möglichkeiten kenne ich noch eine...PC einfach auslassen und raus an die Luft gehen.



Also ich weis nicht, mein Tower hat was zwischen 15 und 20kg. Wenn ich mit dem rausgehe (abgesehen davon das mir die Affenarme fehlen, um ihn unter den Arm zu klemmen) bekommt der Computer vielleicht ordentlich Luft (v.a. wenn ich noch mit ihm rennen würde), aber ich würde wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell die Färbung meiner LED-Lüfter annehmen (zum Glück sind die rot, ich glaub mit blau wäre diese Imagination noch schrecklicher).

Glaub die meisten Tipps sind selbstverständlich. Allerdings wird man leider hardwareseitig meist etwas eingeschränkt. Bei mir u.a. ein zu kurzes Netzwerkabel, dass den Rechner zwar noch nicht (Achtung Wortspiel!) zum "Körper"-kontakt mit dem Radiator zwingt aber eben fast. Tja und, da es in den letzen Jahren ein wenig knapp bestellt ist mit brauchbaren Singleslot-Lösungen im Grafikkartensektor sieht es mit Platz zwischen Steckkarten lassen auch ein wenig schlecht aus.

P.S. und mit dem LN2 - ich weis nicht, da siehts aber zur Zeit auch ganz schlecht mit der Liefersituation im heimischen Supermarkt aus


----------



## butzler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Die Idee mit dem kalten Nörd-Keller find ich klasse. Habe meiner Gattin gerade eröffnet, dass ich mir in unserem  -echt saukalten- Keller ein Computerplätzchen basteln werde.
Ihr Kommentar:" Toll, dann sehe ich dich künftig gar nicht mehr, willste nich vielleicht gleich ganz ausziehen mit deinem tollen PC ?" 

Hab ich was falsch gemacht ?

Wie dem auch sei, danke schön für die gut gemeinten Tipps.

mad


----------



## Original-80 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



mad-67 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem kalten Nörd-Keller find ich klasse. Habe meiner Gattin gerade eröffnet, dass ich mir in unserem  -echt saukalten- Keller ein Computerplätzchen basteln werde.
> Ihr Kommentar:" Toll, dann sehe ich dich künftig gar nicht mehr, willste nich vielleicht gleich ganz ausziehen mit deinem tollen PC ?"
> 
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht ?
> ...



Erstmal tolle Idee, da ist man doch ganz nah beim Wein und Bier, oder??

Aber natürlich hast Du da was falsch gemacht. Beim Großteil der Damenwelt muss man das Thema Computer gaaaanz sensibel anpacken. Am besten von der Hintertür, über verschlungene Umwege das Thema zur Sprache bringen und letzlich muss es wie ihre Idee erscheinen. Mein Tipp - Klamotten, Schuhe passt fast immer. Was in der Art vorm Schrank stehen: "Eigentlich recht eng inzwischen - Ein Ankleidezimmer/-ecke wär doch schön. Wo könnten wir die aber bloß einrichten?? (Frauen geben grundsätzlich keinen ihrer Plätze auf - kennen wir ja alle von unseren verdrängten Rasierzeug im Bad) Schon aus Trotz oder um einen Scherz zu machen wird Sie deine Computerecke zur Wahl stellen. Tja und dann braucht man bloß noch grübelnd etwas von Keller renovieren zwecks Arbeitszimmer nuscheln und Voilá geschafft"

Allerdings keine Gewährleistung, Garantie meinerseits - kommt ja immer auch auf dein Pokerface an.


----------



## butzler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Erstmal tolle Idee, da ist man doch ganz nah beim Wein und Bier, oder??
> 
> Aber natürlich hast Du da was falsch gemacht. Beim Großteil der Damenwelt muss man das Thema Computer gaaaanz sensibel anpacken. Am besten von der Hintertür, über verschlungene Umwege das Thema zur Sprache bringen und letzlich muss es wie ihre Idee erscheinen. Mein Tipp - Klamotten, Schuhe passt fast immer. Was in der Art vorm Schrank stehen: "Eigentlich recht eng inzwischen - Ein Ankleidezimmer/-ecke wär doch schön. Wo könnten wir die aber bloß einrichten?? (Frauen geben grundsätzlich keinen ihrer Plätze auf - kennen wir ja alle von unseren verdrängten Rasierzeug im Bad) Schon aus Trotz oder um einen Scherz zu machen wird Sie deine Computerecke zur Wahl stellen. Tja und dann braucht man bloß noch grübelnd etwas von Keller renovieren zwecks Arbeitszimmer nuscheln und Voilá geschafft"
> 
> Allerdings keine Gewährleistung, Garantie meinerseits - kommt ja immer auch auf dein Pokerface an.



Du bist echt klasse, dann lass ich mal ein paar Tage vergehen und packe das heikle Thema gaaaaaaaaanz sensibel an. Mit Pokerface ist aber nix mehr nach bald 20 Jahren Ehe. Meine Frau weiss schon was ich denke, noch bevor ich den Gedanken gefasst habe .

Danke Dir.

mad


----------



## alfalfa (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Dass Grafikkarten mit Direct Heat Exaust laut sein sollen, ist mir neu.
Ich habe früher jede Grafikkarte mit einem NV-Silencer ausgerüstet und meine Ruhe, sowie kühlere Temperaturen gehabt.
Ist doch auch am sinnvollsten, die Abwärme einer Grafikkarte direkt hinten rauszupusten, statt sie erst im Gehäuse zu verteilen und auf anderem Wege wieder zu entfernen.
Ich bevorzuge beim Neukauf einer Grafikkarte immer Kühllösungen, die auf DHE basieren.
Meine momentan verbaute GTX 460 ist daher im NVdiia Referenzdesign und ich höre sie überhaupt nicht raus,  es sei denn, ich spiele ein Spiel und dabei stört mich das Rauschen überhaupt nicht, weil CPU- und Gehäuselüfter auch aufdrehen und ich vorher schon meinen Sound aufgedreht habe...
Spiele ich nicht, ist alles schön ruhig und kühl.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Aktuelle DHE-Lösungen sind laut, es ist daher besser, ein axiales Design zu kaufen - die 10° mehr an der CPU muss halt deren Kühler schultern. Die GTX 460 hat im Referenz-Design übrigens einen (sehr leisen) axialen Lüfter ...  also hast du wohl kein Referenz-Design


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Welche Hitze? Die 2-3 Tage die es vielleicht wirklich mal heiß sind, sind für den PC kein Problem. 

Achja, eine eine Wasserkühlung kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Welche Hitze? Die 2-3 Tage die es vielleicht wirklich mal heiß sind, sind für den PC kein Problem.
> 
> Achja, eine eine Wasserkühlung kaufen und gut ist.


 
/sign.
Der "beste" Tipp fehlt nämlich:
Einfach nach Norddeutschland ziehen. Dann hat man auch kein (Hitze-)Problem mit dem ""Sommer"". Sondern freut sich darüber, dass es heute endlich mal wieder fast 23 °C geworden sind!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign.
> Der "beste" Tipp fehlt nämlich:
> Einfach nach Norddeutschland ziehen. Dann hat man auch kein (Hitze-)Problem mit dem ""Sommer"". Sondern freut sich darüber, dass es heute endlich mal wieder fast 23 °C geworden sind!


 Ohje, also ich als Bayer, geborener Müncher, würde niemals Bayern verlassen. Diese Tipp ist nicht gut


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Am besten macht mans wie mit dem Bier: Einfach in kaltes Wasser stellen!


----------



## locojens (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Jaja die Ausländer mal wieder ich als "Nichtexistenter" Mensch habe es einfacher ich bin einfach nach HH gezogen. und schon freut man sich siehe weiter oben über ca. 20-24°C.

PS: Nichtexistenter: meinen Unrechtsstaat gibt es nicht mehr.  

PPS: Nichtexistenter bezieht sich eher darauf das ich als Sachse beschimpft werde (obwohl ich der deutschen Sprache in Wort und Bild mächtig bin ...   "oh schöhhhhhhnes Bildzeidung"), LOOOL!


----------



## alfalfa (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

@Marc

Doch, meine POV GTX 460 TGT Charged hat das Referenzdesign, was die Kühlung angeht.
Sie ist wirklich sehr leise, aber wenn sie von Spielen gestresst wird, ist ein deutliches Rauschen wahrnehmbar, was aber beim Spielen aus den genannten Gründen nicht stört.
Und 10° mehr will ich meinem CPU-Kühler nicht antun, wenn ich es verhindern kann, denn dadurch wird dessen Lüfter ja auch lauter, wodurch der Effekt wieder verpufft.

Es mag sein, dass aktuelle DHE-Karten lauter sind, das könnt ihr von der Redaktion aufgrund der Vielzahl der von euch getesteten Karten sicherlich besser beurteilen. Aber Beispiele wie die GTX 460 zeigen ja gut, dass es auch anders geht (auch wenn man sie leistungsmäßig natürlich nicht mit einer 680 vergleichen kann).
Daher lese ich ja gern eure und andere Tests der entsprechenden Karten und entscheide mich dann.

Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Ich will eine Grafikkarte, die ihre Hitze direkt nach außen pustet, so lange sie leise bleibt, wenn kein Spiel läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Das Referenz-Design sieht so aus und das ist axial (und flüsterleise):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				alfalfa schrieb:
			
		

> Und 10° mehr will ich meinem CPU-Kühler nicht antun, wenn ich es verhindern kann, denn dadurch wird dessen Lüfter ja auch lauter, wodurch der Effekt wieder verpufft.


Lüftersteuerung optimieren oder feste, leise Drehzahl nutzen - alles bis 70° ist völlig unbedenklich, selbst 80° sind es noch.



			
				alfalfa schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Ich will eine Grafikkarte, die ihre Hitze direkt nach außen pustet, so lange sie leise bleibt, wenn kein Spiel läuft.


Ich möchte eine Karte bzw ein System, was immer leise ist - mit einer schnellen Karte und DHE ist das nicht möglich. Früher habe ich DHE gerne eingesetzt (Silencer), heute ist die Abwärme einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Asus4ever (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

War das nicht schon mal im Magazin? 
Achso, hier sind teilweise andere Tipps  (Glaub ich zumindest)

Aber dennoch lagern die PCGH-Zeitschriften immer so auf meinem Arc, dass der hintereLüfter im Deckel (hab keinen weiteren im Deckel) immer frei ist und ich trotzdem noch ans Frontpanel komme


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Referenz-Design sieht so aus und das ist axial (und flüsterleise):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber bei der wird ja die Hitze auch hinten rausgeblasen, weshalb man bei der ja auch von DHE sprechen kann, auch wenn das ein axialer Lüfter ist.


----------



## HGHarti (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Mal eine Frage zu dem CPU Lüfter.meiner sitzt vorne vor dem dem Kühlkörper,ist es richtig das er dann auf dem Kühlkörper bläßt?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



HGHarti schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu dem CPU Lüfter.meiner sitzt vorne vor dem dem Kühlkörper,ist es richtig das er dann auf dem Kühlkörper bläßt?


ja genau: er nutzt den luftstrom des lüfters vorne und beschleunigt das ganze noch schneller aus dem gehäuse hinaus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber bei der wird ja die Hitze auch hinten rausgeblasen, weshalb man bei der ja auch von DHE sprechen kann, auch wenn das ein axialer Lüfter ist.


Die Kühlung ist axial und hinten offen, DHE hingegen ist gekapselt und mit einem radialen Lüfter versehen. Jedes axiale Design hat eine gelochte Slotblende, dennoch ist's kein DHE-Design. Die GTX 460 ist kein DHE!


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Kühlung ist axial und hinten offen, DHE hingegen ist gekapselt und mit einem radialen Lüfter versehen. Jedes axiale Design hat eine gelochte Slotblende, dennoch ist's kein DHE-Design. Die GTX 460 ist kein DHE!


 
Achso okay. Danke für die Info.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign.
> Der "beste" Tipp fehlt nämlich:
> Einfach nach Norddeutschland ziehen. Dann hat man auch kein (Hitze-)Problem mit dem ""Sommer"". Sondern freut sich darüber, dass es heute endlich mal wieder fast 23 °C geworden sind!


 
Tauschen?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Sag mal ist das nicht 'ne Dose WD-40 auf Bild Nr. 10?


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



h.101 schrieb:


> Sag mal ist das nicht 'ne Dose WD-40 auf Bild Nr. 10?


 
Sieht verdammt danach aus!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Naja, das WD-40 gehört ja auch zu den wichtigsten Werkzeugen - gab da mal so ein nettes Diagramm 

Die Kühltipps sind eigentlich alles logisch, das einzige was mir was bringen würde ist das mit dem LN² und das kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## Ein_Freund (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Bild zwei, ich hatte tatsächlich meinen Lüfter auch mit einer PCGH(nur ausgebreitet) bedeckt wie im Bild


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ja der Hammer! 
Wozu braucht ihr WD-40, um zu entstauben? 
Wie dünn darf eigentlich die WP verstrichen werden? Ich habe mal gehört, dass man die Schrift auf der CPU noch entziffern können soll. Das wäre aber tatsächlich ziemlich dünn.  (Ich bin sowieso ein sparsamer Schwabe.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist doch noch das alte Bios. Das neue wurde überarbeitet. (Vielleicht auch die Lüftersteuerung --> neuer Tipp?)
Eigentlich bin ich automatisch allen Tipps gefolgt. Sogar den Letzten.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

@Raketenjoint: Na damit die Luft zwischen den Kühlrippen besser durchflutscht!


----------



## butzler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Ich hab bis jetzt immer das gute alte *Caramba* genommen, aber die Idee stattdessen *WD-40 *zu bemühen ist richtig gut. Dann "flutscht" die Luft vielleicht noch besser, um mit den Worten unseres lieben Kameraden* h.101* zu sprechen.

mad


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Welche Hitze? Die 2-3 Tage die es vielleicht wirklich mal heiß sind, sind für den PC kein Problem.


 
Sag das nochmal wenn du n Zimmer unterm Dach hast  30-33°C Zimmertemperatur sind bei mir Standard bis wenig


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Wie dünn darf eigentlich die WP verstrichen werden? Ich habe mal gehört, dass man die Schrift auf der CPU noch entziffern können soll. Das wäre aber tatsächlich ziemlich dünn.  (Ich bin sowieso ein sparsamer Schwabe.)


So dünn wie möglich, aber so dick, dass alles bedeckt ist, da WLP Wärme viel schlechter als Kühler und Heatspreader leitet.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein echter Nörd geht nicht an die Luft!
> 
> Oder so: http://i.imgur.com/tfih8.jpg?1
> 
> ...


 
Das ist mal eine Idee Raff, kann ich bei mir schlecht ausprobieren.
Die Beste Idee um den PC zu kühlen habt ihr bei PCGH mit dem letztem Bild der Galerie gemacht, Mainboard samt Karten in den Kühlschrank


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*

Ich habe selbst durchschnittlich mit Ein bis Drei Grad mehr in diesem Heißen Sommer zu kämpfen, aber noch immer alles im Grünen Bereich, dank meiner guten und leisen Wasserkühlung.


			
				Artikel-Bild23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alles nichts mehr hilft, dann kommt LN2 zum Einsatz


 Aber auch nur wenn man in der Wüste lebt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Sag das nochmal wenn du n Zimmer unterm Dach hast  30-33°C Zimmertemperatur sind bei mir Standard bis wenig


 Habe im Sommer auch kein Kühles Zimmer, da werden es auch mal so 28°C. Aber mein PC hat sich noch nie beschwert. Hmm an was liegt das wohl? Achja an meiner Wakü


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Idee Raff, kann ich bei mir schlecht ausprobieren.
> Die Beste Idee um den PC zu kühlen habt ihr bei PCGH mit dem letztem Bild der Galerie gemacht, Mainboard samt Karten in den Kühlschrank


Das soll ja sogar gut möglich sein, wenn man ihn gut isoliert und Kondenswasser verhindert. 
Bei mir ist es ja auch egal. Im Keller werden es max. 23°C (im Hochsommer), wenn der PC den Raum schon etwas aufgeheizt hat. Im Winter sind es etwa 17°C.


----------



## exa (4. August 2012)

*AW: Die besten Kühltipps für den heißen Sommer - So schützen Sie Ihren PC vor Hitze*



h.101 schrieb:


> Sag mal ist das nicht 'ne Dose WD-40 auf Bild Nr. 10?


 


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt danach aus!


 


Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, das WD-40 gehört ja auch zu den wichtigsten Werkzeugen - gab da mal so ein nettes Diagramm
> 
> Die Kühltipps sind eigentlich alles logisch, das einzige was mir was bringen würde ist das mit dem LN² und das kann ich mir nicht leisten


 


Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Man möge dem Urheber der Bilder (mir) verzeihen, dass er grade keine Druckluft in Dosen da hatte, und daher die druckdose hingestellt hat, die man halt so im haushalt hat... WD 40 eben^^

Im Heft waren die Bilder nämlich so schön klein, dass es nicht auffiel, hier sieht mans dann doch... little fail


----------

